# Crab Shells for Calcium?



## Arbitror (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a bunch of discarded crab shells from last nights dinner. 

I first boiled the empty shells in water to break down the meat that is still left inside, and to dissolve any possible salt. I then put them in a bucket of water and agitated them as much as I could, to dislodge any meat that still remains. I then pored all the water out, along with all the floating meat bits. I finally put them in the oven, to dry and dehydrate the shells.

*Now for my question:* Is it safe to put these shells in my (freshwater) snail/shrimp tanks, as a substitute for cuttlefish bone/calcium supplements?


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Arbitror said:


> I have a bunch of discarded crab shells from last nights dinner.
> 
> I first boiled the empty shells in water to break down the meat that is still left inside, and to dissolve any possible salt. I then put them in a bucket of water and agitated them as much as I could, to dislodge any meat that still remains. I then pored all the water out, along with all the floating meat bits. I finally put them in the oven, to dry and dehydrate the shells.
> 
> *Now for my question:* Is it safe to put these shells in my (freshwater) snail/shrimp tanks, as a substitute for cuttlefish bone/calcium supplements?


I believe their make up is slightly different than typical bi-valve shells. I have always used nice white oyster shells from our local beaches, (although not everywhere). You can put them in hole to create habbitat and nice lanscaping or crush them into container, fill with water shake and voila, instant GH KH to pour into your tank. Pure natural Ca for you tank. I have often brought extras to VAHS montly auctions.

Take care,

Sean

Join the fun,
Joing the VAHS


----------



## Arbitror (Sep 12, 2010)

I did some research and found that crab shells are used for fertilizer due to their high calcium content, so I can definitely use them to introduce calcium. The only worry I have is that there is the possibly of some salt left on/in the shells, which I definitely don't want to introduce into my freshwater tanks...


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

After boiling and washing I can't imagine there would be much or any salt left on those shells. A trace of salt probably can't harm your inhabitants, as you're going for a kh/gh boost anyways.


----------

